# penitent engine strategies?



## Tai (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm a little new to witch hunters and have a question to anyone who's been playing them long enough to know all the tricks of the trade

What strategies allow for the effective use of a penitent engine? preferably 2-3 actually. they seem amazingly cheap for an rather intimidating walker, but they are open topped, armor 11, and can't take smoke launchers to my knowledge, so i can imagine them being toasted rather quickly by a devastator squad. plus if you take them, you get fewer exorcists, which is perhaps witch hunters only good ranged cover unit

i've been playing with the idea of using rhino/immolator walls to give them cover while run forward, and considering witch hunter tanks work best moving 12 inches anyways (immolator flamers/dumping flame filled sisters), i could see it working

i feel like they would be traditionally used in a footslogging army, but with holy rage they'd outrun everything but tanks. any tips? i'm trying to shoot for a unique witch hunter army and no one seems to use penitent engines despite their appeal to me. thanks!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I've never really worked it out, but I've been thinking of a sister 'assault' army.

Jump pack solo cannonness

stormtrooper squad with 2 plasma guns and a priest with a plasma gun and an eviscerator in a chimera

SoB squad in a rhino

3 squads of 3 peninent engines

2 squads of sisters repentia

1 squad of arco flagelants

2 seraphim squads

No clue if it would work.. but it would be intimidating as hell for the enemy to encounter


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

ive got no tatics but take lots. ive got one cause they seemed so cool, most of the time it gets popped with ease.

essentially one will only do good if your versing an army with no real anti tank options, if they have anti tank you need two - three. now, when they get into cc they are monsters, they rip through so much with ease.

as for Inquisitor Einar i want to do that now, it looks so fun. o wells, i should try to find two more engines so i can field my squad


----------

